# My baby Dumbo, finally home! (Name Help?)



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

About two months ago I decided I wanted to get a pet rat and just last month I had gone out and bought a cage and rat supplies. I was fortunate enough to get a 100$ cage for 50$! Was super psyched about that. Everything was set up last month but unfortunately I could not get a hold of two baby female dumbo rats, so I've had my cage set up for an entire month and just yesterday I had finally got my first baby dumbo female!

She is black (or a very, very dark grey) with white on her belly. I only got a hold of one rat because they only had one baby female. But next week I'll try and pick up a fancy rat to be her roommate~ at the moment I've been giving her more than enough attention. She's barely out of her cage except as of right now.
She is extremely sweet and super loving, she was a bit shy at first but actually doesn't mind to be held and she loves to cuddle and hide in my clothing. I haven't even had her for an entire day and she's very friendly and calm! I feel so lucky and I love her a bunch!

Except, I haven't named her yet. So I can't teach her or tell her to come because its difficult without a proper name.
I would greatly appreciate some opinions and suggestions, I'm a very indecisive person!

http://i57.tinypic.com/2dwi0eg.png
http://i58.tinypic.com/2ns6ogy.png

^ that's what she looks like. Sorry they aren't very clear, they were quick pics.

I have a few names here, but I can't decide:
- Pepper (something I thought of as soon as I got her. Except I feel like its too generic ?)
- Momo / Mimi
- Belle (before I got any rat I was hoping to name a white one this. But she looks like a Belle herself kinda?)
- Penelope
- Miki
- Olive
- Melody
- Bree

ah, that's all I sorta came up with. I'm trying to think of something that's sweet or pretty.


----------



## Demidumbo (Mar 17, 2014)

She is so adorable! I like olive  I had a gray rat once that I named shadow  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I like Olive!

Ebony would be pretty too!!


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

She is super cute! I also like the name Olive. It suits her 
Melody is also pretty. Can't think of any others but the ones on your list are good.


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, I have to agree she looks like an Olive, and she's tiny like one, haha. c: I like that one and how Penelope sounds.

Ebony sounds nice, thank you for the suggestion : D I'll keep that one around.

I suppose I'll get to know her more and eventually a name will naturally come. Hopefully tomorrow it'll be decided : D


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Tootsie 

And I like your list of names, my two girls are named Olive and Penelope  you have good taste hahaha


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

MimiSkye said:


> Tootsie
> 
> And I like your list of names, my two girls are named Olive and Penelope  you have good taste hahaha


 hahaha


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

MimiSkye said:


> Tootsie
> 
> And I like your list of names, my two girls are named Olive and Penelope  you have good taste hahaha


Haha, I've actually named a turtle, Tootsie.

Thank you c: hehe, they are adorable names for rats. What's their coloration?

I tried getting used to calling her Olive, but for some reason its not sticking.
My mother recommended: Priscilla, Cinderella, Persephone and still likes Olive and Penelope c: I realized I kept calling her "Perseph." What do you all think of those names?


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Emi said:


> Haha, I've actually named a turtle, Tootsie.
> 
> Thank you c: hehe, they are adorable names for rats. What's their coloration?
> 
> ...


Penelope is a dumbo dwarf black hooded and Olive is a standard berkshire. I love the name Penelope! I call her 'Nelop for short haha, sounds kinda funny, be shes a little goofy so it works. My third baby is named Lulu, I call he Lu for short...you baby kinda looks like a Lulu!


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

MimiSkye said:


> Penelope is a dumbo dwarf black hooded and Olive is a standard berkshire. I love the name Penelope! I call her 'Nelop for short haha, sounds kinda funny, be shes a little goofy so it works. My third baby is named Lulu, I call he Lu for short...you baby kinda looks like a Lulu!


That sounds so cute! Ahaha, 'Nelop is adorable!
Oh I've always liked the name Lulu & Lucy. Could be Lucy and Lulu for short.. haha, I have so many names now. I still like Penelope too, and a bit of Priscilla and now Lulu. I guess when I'm playing with her I'll see which one naturally fits.


----------



## Taiylor (Mar 31, 2014)

Pepper actually sounds really nice for her.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Emi said:


> That sounds so cute! Ahaha, 'Nelop is adorable!
> Oh I've always liked the name Lulu & Lucy. Could be Lucy and Lulu for short.. haha, I have so many names now. I still like Penelope too, and a bit of Priscilla and now Lulu. I guess when I'm playing with her I'll see which one naturally fits.


Haha yeah thats what I did with Lu. I wanted to name her button cuz shes a tiny little dwarf and shes cute as a button but I just kept calling her Lulu so it stuck


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jasmine or Arwen


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions and help everyone~
I have Olivine(Olive) and Penelope that I can't decide between. I keep calling her Penelope and "Penelup'" though, so I think I might just keep that. She does look like an Olive but I can't stop calling her Penelope, haha.


----------

